
Database Leak Gives Us a Window into China’s Digital Surveillance State - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/massive-database-leak-gives-us-window-chinas-digital-surveillance-state
======
EngineerBetter
It appears that in China, the state tracks your every move, whereas in the
West private enterprise tracks your every move (Google, Facebook, et al).

~~~
schuke
They are both bad, but the situation in the West are a lot less bad because
one cannot easily opt out of a government and the government doesn’t have
competitors that constantly tries to undermine tracking by offering various
privcy tools as companies like Apple, Mozilla and Duckduckgo do.

~~~
heavenlyblue
>> undermine tracking

So if a US startup tracks my movement by analyzing CCTV records from the
cameras on the street, is there a startup that would opt me out of that?

------
londons_explore
Is this actually a state database, or some private 'AI' company trying to
demonstrate its usefulness?

2.4 million data points per 24 hrs isn't that many really - that could be all
the faces recognised by just one network of CCTV cameras, and is exactly what
a data-hungry startup would try to do.

It would be legal in the US too, since recording who walks along a public
street isn't a crime.

